# new pb gar



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

not real big but my best dont go for gar very often 37 inches








and this is probbaly the closest to feeding a dogfish that ill ever get


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great job on the gar! I've never shot one before, but their teeth look vicious!

I don't know if you've ever seen the sticker that Deadeye has but he's got one on his truck that says "If the fish won't bite, force feed 'em!" That dogfish shot reminded me of it and gave me a good chuckle...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ive got one on my boat that says force feed um


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like that one, it makes me laugh.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ok, i have never heard of or seen anything like a "dogfish". what the hell are they?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

They're a funny looking fish. Like a cross between a frog and a turtle except with a slimey fish body. They're also known as beaverfish and bowfin. The reason they're called dogfish is because when they get mad they growl really loud like a dog.

Here's a full-body pic of a female that I shot a few months back.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dont look like a bad sized one either


----------

